# wer fischt mit auf kapitale?



## uwe gerhard (12. Oktober 2006)

gibt es hier vielleicht ein paar erfahrene karpfenspezis unter euch, die lust haben ein paar kapitale aus einem privatteich herauszufangen,zwecks bestandsaufnahme und umsetzen in den nachbarteich?
müsste kräftiges gerät ran!
würde mich sehr freuen.
ach so, das kostet dann natürlich nichts. 
lieben gruss
uwe


----------



## bennie (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

leider zu weit weg


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

mir sinds auch 250km zu weit, 150km würde ich ja fahren.:c 

Viel Erfolg, was heißt denn Kapital?


----------



## Marc38120 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

hallo uwe!!!

ich würde gerne mit meinem couseng vorbei gucken, letztemal wurde es ja nichts.

mfg

marc


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Marc38120 schrieb:


> hallo uwe!!!
> 
> ich würde gerne mit meinem couseng vorbei gucken, letztemal wurde es ja nichts.
> 
> ...


hi,
ja hatte leider sehr viel um die ohren,
hat denn dein verwandter erfahrung mit karpfen jenseits der 30 pfd in hindernissreichem wasser?
ein  paar fangfotos wären schön.
an das gewässer lass ich wirklich nur erfahrene carphunter, die ihre erfahrung mit fangfotos belegen können,denn wir wollen die karpfen nicht nur dran - sondern rausbekommen.
wenn es nicht wirklich dicke brocken wären, bräuchte ich keine karpfenprofis. die kumpels sind für mich zu fett. da möchte ich dazulernen. ich bin mehr der Raubfischjäger, mein grösster karpfen hatte "nur" 29 pfd.
gruss
uwe


----------



## Onkel Frank (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Haben zwar keine 30 pfd , sind aber auch hübsch , oder :q ? Hatte aber nach links und rechts nur 6 m Platz wegen Weiden , soviel zum Thema Hindernisse :q


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Siff-Cop schrieb:


> mir sinds auch 250km zu weit, 150km würde ich ja fahren.:c
> 
> Viel Erfolg, was heißt denn Kapital?


hallo, kapital bedeutet über 30 bis 60 pfd.
4 karpfen wurden vor 8! jahren mit 30pfd besetzt. ich habe sie vor 2 wochen vom boot aus gesehen als sie vor uns flüchteten.
sind noch da.allerdings sind sie noch e t w a s gewachsen.
 karpfen unter 20 pfd sind definitiv nicht vorhanden, es sei denn, die haben in den jahren abgelaicht und die cormorane haben welche übergelassen. gesehen habe ich nur über 25 pfd. und davon reichlich.
gruss
uwe


----------



## Pette (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> ...gesehen habe ich nur über 25 pfd. ....




wieder einer von denen die so "WAHNSINNIG" gut schätzen können.....

lächerlich!

als ob man einen flüchtenen fisch aus ein paar meter entfernung im wasser schätzen kann ob er 20 oder 25 pfund hat...!

musst du nicht selber über dich schmunzeln?!?


----------



## punkarpfen (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Wie gross ist denn der See? Was für Hindernisse sind vorhanden? Ist ein Boot gestattet? Warum sollen die Fische gefangen werden?


----------



## Sholar (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

@punkarpfen: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil *gg*

Zitat:

"zwecks bestandsaufnahme und umsetzen in den nachbarteich?"


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Pette schrieb:


> wieder einer von denen die so "WAHNSINNIG" gut schätzen können.....
> 
> lächerlich!
> 
> ...


 
da wir den teich vor 2 jahren teilweise abgelassen haben um einen wels von 1.60 herauszuholen hab ich die karpfen hautnah gesehen und ein video davon gedreht. 
der kleinste karpfen hatte damals 15 pfd. gewogen , nicht geschätzt.der schwerste gewogene hatte "echte" 43 pfd.
das video besitze ich noch, und kann das alles belegen.nachdem der wels heraus war, haben wir alles wieder zurückgesetzt.
auch eine schleie von 63 cm war dabei, gewogen haben wir die nicht.
es waren auch schon etliche boardies hier zu gast, die können bestätigen, das ich es nicht nötig habe, zu übertreiben.
aber ich versteh deine ungläubigkeit.
ich habe schon ein paar leute gefunden, die mit mir nächste woche losgehen.
wir werden dann natürlich fotos machen.
bis dann alles gute
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Sholar schrieb:


> @punkarpfen: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil *gg*
> 
> Zitat:
> 
> "zwecks bestandsaufnahme und umsetzen in den nachbarteich?"


genau, danke dir


----------



## Onkel Frank (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Pette schrieb:


> wieder einer von denen die so "WAHNSINNIG" gut schätzen können.....
> 
> lächerlich!
> 
> ...


 
Moin
Und du hast nicht den leisesten schimmer von den Teichen , oder ? Wenn du mal im Sommer das Glück hast dorthin zu fahren denn wirste aus dem staunen nicht mehr rauskommen , denn wirste sehen das der Mann " wahnsinnig gut " seine Fische schätzen kann , Punkt . MfG Frank


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Wie gross ist denn der See? Was für Hindernisse sind vorhanden? Ist ein Boot gestattet? Warum sollen die Fische gefangen werden?


der teich ist nicht sehr groß und 1,80 tief.
vielleicht 2500qm schätz ich.es liegen baumstämme in der mitte,ohne äste. ein umgestürtzter baum am linken ufer, der mit ästen ca 15 m in den teich hineinragt.
d a s ist der schwachpunkt, denn den kennen die burschen und werden nach dem anhieb mit absoluter sicherheit darein schiessen. das gilt es zu verhindern. 
ein boot und mutige helfer mit wathosen sind vorhanden.
ich werde den teich morgen fotografieren und hier reinsetzen, damit ihr euch hier ein bild machen könnt.
gruss
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Moin
> Und du hast nicht den leisesten schimmer von den Teichen , oder ? Wenn du mal im Sommer das Glück hast dorthin zu fahren denn wirste aus dem staunen nicht mehr rauskommen , denn wirste sehen das der Mann " wahnsinnig gut " seine Fische schätzen kann , Punkt . MfG Frank


 
jau, so isses.
danke frank, aber wer noch nicht hier war, der darf auch zweifeln|rolleyes .
hast du bock nächste woche mal mitzukommen? dann machen wir nen paar "schätzfotos", wenn petrus uns hold ist.
gruss uwe


----------



## Onkel Frank (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Na klar hätt ich Bock auf ein paar schöne Bilder , weist doch das ich auch ganz gerne mal lieber mit der cam auf die Pirsch gehe als mit der Rute , nur habe ich eben leider keine Gelegenheit zu dir zu gelangen  , freue mich aber sehr auf die Fotos von dir . 
Und noch eins .... ich glaube wenn ich mal einen Karpfen von dem Kaliber in dem Teich mit den Hindernissen ranbekommen würde , denn wär ich glaubich hilflos , nicht überfordert #6 .


----------



## Koalabaer (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Sach mal,uwe gerhard.
Was würde denn ein Beweisfoto bezüglich der Angeltauglichkeit in deinem Gewässer beweisen?Du als bekennender Raubfischangler solltest die Problematik doch selbst kennen.Große Fische in hindernissreicher Umgebung erfordern starkes Gerät!Oder meinst du Carp-Hunter können zaubern?Und selbst dann gehört auch eine gewaltige Portion Glück dazu ein richtiges Wasserschwein zu landen.
Mein Vorschlag:laß den Teich nochmal teilweise ab.Meiner Meinung nach, bei deinen Verhältnissen die beste Art und Weise. 
Gruß Koalabaer


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Sach mal,uwe gerhard.
> Was würde denn ein Beweisfoto bezüglich der Angeltauglichkeit in deinem Gewässer beweisen?Du als bekennender Raubfischangler solltest die Problematik doch selbst kennen.Große Fische in hindernissreicher Umgebung erfordern starkes Gerät!Oder meinst du Carp-Hunter können zaubern?Und selbst dann gehört auch eine gewaltige Portion Glück dazu ein richtiges Wasserschwein zu landen.
> Mein Vorschlag:laß den Teich nochmal teilweise ab.Meiner Meinung nach, bei deinen Verhältnissen die beste Art und Weise.
> Gruß Koalabaer


 
hi,
tja, das ist genau mein problem, denn den teich kann ich aus jagdlichen gründen erst ende november ablassen, darum hat mich der besitzer gebeten.
darum muss ich mir eben tipps und hilfe holen, um abzuchecken, ob das mit der angel überhaupt möglich ist ein paar umzusetzen.
sollte sich herausstellen, daß das wegen dem hindernis nicht ohne abrissrisiko
funktionieren kann, lassen wir das selbstverständlich  sein.
ich fotografiere morgen den teich mit dem baum und bin dann mal auf eure meinung gespannt.
gruss
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

hallo ,
so hier die fotos,erst der teich, wo sie raus sollen, dann der teich wo sie reinsollen|wavey:  
gruss uwe


----------



## bennie (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Also wenn du *alle* umsetzen willst halte ich es für ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit dies mit Angeln zu realisieren


----------



## MrTom (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> hallo ,
> so hier die fotos


Uuuups, das sieht nicht einfach aus#d  
Schleien fischen könnte ich mir da vorstellen, aber für "grössere" Karpfen hätte ich da auch kein Rezept. Ich denke mal da kann dir keiner versprechen die Fische sicher zu landen. Da nützt auch kein schweres Gerät-weil bei einem 40iger einfach die Bremse zumachen ist auch nicht die Lösung:q 
Schöne Teiche, aber eher was für Satzkarpfen an der Bolo.
mfg Thomas


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Schicke Gewässer, aber ne Garantie das der Fisch raus kommt kann wohl keiner geben. Allerdings kann nen Boot bei Hindernissen echt hilfreich sein...


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



bennie schrieb:


> Also wenn du *alle* umsetzen willst halte ich es für ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit dies mit Angeln zu realisieren


 
hi, das ist natürlich unmöglich. ende november wird er a b g e l a s s e n . 
ich will vorher einige wenige umsetzen. auch 2 störe über 1m hab ich gesehen und die beissen auch furchtbar gern auf fischige boilies oder frolic.
gruss
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Schicke Gewässer, aber ne Garantie das der Fisch raus kommt kann wohl keiner geben. Allerdings kann nen Boot bei Hindernissen echt hilfreich sein...


 
ein boot ist vorhanden.
gruss


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



MrTom schrieb:


> Uuuups, das sieht nicht einfach aus#d
> Schleien fischen könnte ich mir da vorstellen, aber für "grössere" Karpfen hätte ich da auch kein Rezept. Ich denke mal da kann dir keiner versprechen die Fische sicher zu landen. Da nützt auch kein schweres Gerät-weil bei einem 40iger einfach die Bremse zumachen ist auch nicht die Lösung:q
> Schöne Teiche, aber eher was für Satzkarpfen an der Bolo.
> mfg Thomas


 
mit satzkarpfen kann ich hier nicht dienen, der grosse teich, in den die fische umgesetzt werden ,hat 1 hektar und ist 3 m tief,keine hindernisse.
gruss


----------



## M4STERM4X (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

heyho,

ich kannn dir bei deinem problem zwar leider nicht helfen, aber ich wolllte mal fragen, ob das dein teich ist und für was du den hast?


mfg max


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



M4STERM4X schrieb:


> heyho,
> 
> ich kannn dir bei deinem problem zwar leider nicht helfen, aber ich wolllte mal fragen, ob das dein teich ist und für was du den hast?
> 
> ...


hi max,
vielen dank für dein interesse
die teichanlage mit 4 Teichen 2 hektar wasserfläche plus 3,6 km fließstrecke hat meine frau gepachtet(komplettab dez.), teilweise fischzucht,auch eine angelschule ist in planung.
genauer plan ist in arbeit.
gruss
uwe


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Pette schrieb:


> wieder einer von denen die so "WAHNSINNIG" gut schätzen können.....
> 
> lächerlich!
> 
> ...




Sowas kannst Du Dir echt sparen! :r 


@ Uwe Oh man wie gerne würde ich wieder kommen.
bis Weihnachten sieht es jedoch leider schlecht bei mir aus-

Aber nächstes Jahr gehts wieder los! :g

Und beweisen musst Du schonmal garnichts! 
Wer Zweifel hat soll sich einfach die Berichte suchen! 
Danach wird wohl alles klar sein


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Wobei ich dieses Angeln irgendwie lustiger fand  höhö






oder diesesjenes


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

jau, das war ein spass aufm boardietreffen, das müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen, aber dominik auf dem foto bei der rettungsaktion des minikarpfens war schon ein highlight des tages hohohohoho


----------



## Vulkanus79 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Ich komme aus Wolfsburg...
und wenn du das Seesen in 38723 meinst bin ich gern dabei...wäre eine Stunde Fahrt die ich dafür gerne in Kauf nehmen würde. 
Es gibt kein schweres Gewässer nur schlechte Ausrüstung  

Wenn du auch noch ein Boot hast wird das uns die Situation erleichtern...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Huhu Uwe-Gerhard! #h #h #h 

Das klingt nach ner spannednen Aufgabe - ich hab Dir ne PN geschickt! |supergri


----------



## uwe gerhard (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Vulkanus79 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Wolfsburg...
> und wenn du das Seesen in 38723 meinst bin ich gern dabei...wäre eine Stunde Fahrt die ich dafür gerne in Kauf nehmen würde.
> Es gibt kein schweres Gewässer nur schlechte Ausrüstung
> 
> Wenn du auch noch ein Boot hast wird das uns die Situation erleichtern...


ja ist doch prima. carpcatcher2001 kommt doch auch aus wolfsburg,oder. das wär doch ein abwasch,sozusagen.|supergri |supergri 
gruss
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Huhu Uwe-Gerhard! #h #h #h
> 
> Das klingt nach ner spannednen Aufgabe - ich hab Dir ne PN geschickt! |supergri


hi,
ich dir auch
gruss


----------



## M4STERM4X (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

in foolishfarmer hast du dann wohl auch den erfahrenen großkarpfenangler gefunden, wenn das bilder von ihm auf seiner hompage sind^^


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> ja ist doch prima. carpcatcher2001 kommt doch auch aus wolfsburg,oder. das wär doch ein abwasch,sozusagen.|supergri |supergri
> gruss
> uwe



War das jetzt ne Einladung? 

Wär aber soweit kein Problem, müsste aber schon nen komplettes WE sein, damit es sich lohnt...
Boot wär auch kein Problem...


----------



## ollidi (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Den Trööt hier habe ich ja erst jetzt entdeckt. |uhoh: 
Übernächste Woche geht das los Uwe. #6 
Da freue ich mich jetzt schon drauf. #h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Jo - das _*team-unqiue*_ wird sich der Sache denn auch mal annehmen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie war das mim Boot? Eins vor Ort (das transportabel ist) oder soll ich mein eigenes mitnehmen?
Auch für das Tauchprojekt wär ein Boot von Vorteil. :g


----------



## M4STERM4X (15. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

wie viele angler machen denn jetzt an der umsetzaktion mit? und könntet ihr danach vlt mal ein paar bilder einstellen?


mfg max


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Jo - das _*team-unqiue*_ wird sich der Sache denn auch mal annehmen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hier einige antworten auf oft per pn gestellte fragen. 




*AW: Wer fischt mit auf Kapitale* 
#h hi,
, die karpfen sind kein futter gewohnt,es wird an dem teich überhaupt nicht geangelt.
ach ja, der vorpächter hat einen futterautomaten mit forelli bestückt gehabt, für seine saiblinge-die haben aber die cormorane geklaut,trotzdem war der automat jede woche leer, schätze mal, die karpfen kennen forellenfutter ganz gut. fischige köder sind da wohl angesagt. auch 2 oder 3 große belugastöre sind in dem teich.sollen auch raus.
der teich, in den umgesetzt werden soll liegt ca 50 m entfernt vom karpfenteich.fischtransportbehälter auf anhänger,mit sauerstoffflasche ist vorhanden.den stell ich dann ans ufer.die fische könnte man aber auch im maurerkübel mit 2 mann rübertragen, aber so oft wollt ihr sicher nicht laufen.  

der teich liegt direkt im wald, da ist platz für n pfadfinderjahrestreffen.kein problem mit den zelten.
mehr als 3 angler gleichzeitg kommen nicht zum angeln an den teich.
ruhe ist wichtig.
die teiche liegen alle auf meinem privatgelände.
versorgung ist auch kein problem, tankstelle und imbiss sind zu fuss zu erreichen,weil auf dem nachbargelände.ca 300m,(auch mit dem auto.
das teichgelände kann ohne probleme befahren werden. parken auch kein problem.
schlachter 1km, bäcker im nachbarort 3 km, seesen ist eine kleinstadt mit etlichen supermärkten, innenstadt etc.auch 3km entfernt.24std tankstelle gibts auch.
beste pizzeria der umgebung im nachbarort, ohne bringdienst.aber lohnt sich.
ein boot mit spriegel für einen e-motor ist auf dem teich, aber er ist wie gesagt nicht sehr gross,tiefe zwische n0,80 und 1,90 ca.
ca. 70 x 40 m schätze ich.
glasklares wasser, ausser nach regenfällen.
es stehen auch noch 2 grössere teiche direkt nebenan zur anglerischen verfügung, im kleineren davon karpfen bis ca 35 pfd., im grösseren von 3 bis ca 25 pfd.auch graser bis 40 pfd sind drin.
davon sollen auch soviel wie möglich in den ganz grossen teich umgesetzt werden.aus diesem will ich ein angelgewässer der superlative
machen, wie es das in deutschland noch nicht gibt.darum sollen die dicken karpfen da rein.ihr könnt euch hier richtig austoben, ich besitze insgesamt 9 teiche mit bombenbesatz.
kapitale rapfen, zander ,alande und barben! bekomme ich jetzt im herbst von berufsfischern aus dem osten.die können die eh nicht vermarkten.
der grosse teich ist voll mit millionen von blaubandbärblingen, der beste futterfisch.die haben immer laichzeit, sogar im winter.
ideal für räuber dieser kategorien.
so ich hoffe, ich konnte einiges beantworten.wenn es noch fragen gibt, immer los.
gruß


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



M4STERM4X schrieb:


> wie viele angler machen denn jetzt an der umsetzaktion mit? und könntet ihr danach vlt mal ein paar bilder einstellen?
> 
> 
> mfg max


es haben sich bis jetzt 9 angler mit mir in verbindung gesetzt, die in den nächsten tagen und nächste woche hier ihr glück versuchen wollen,
klar stellen wir dann fotos hier rein.
gruss
uwe


----------



## ollidi (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



> es haben sich bis jetzt 9 angler mit mir in verbindung gesetzt,


Hi Uwe,
ich hoffe mal, Du hast mich da schon mitgezählt.   #6


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Das klingt alles zu schön um wahr zu sein#h |rolleyes 

Aber so ganz steig ich da noch nicht durch...
Du möchtest quasi, das alle "großen" Fische aus verschiedenen Teichen in einen kommen, richtig?;+ 

Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## ollidi (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



> Das klingt alles zu schön um wahr zu sein#h


Das klingt nicht nur so, dass ist wirklich so. #6  Ich habe die Teiche ja schon gesehen und kann nur sagen, es ist wirklich ein Traum. Ich habe wirklich schon viel in meinem Anglerleben gesehen, aber so etwas, was Uwe da hat noch nie. Man kann das fast nicht in Worte fassen.
Und das mit dem Umsetzen ist auch richtig.


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



ollidi schrieb:


> Das klingt nicht nur so, dass ist wirklich so. #6 Ich habe die Teiche ja schon gesehen und kann nur sagen, es ist wirklich ein Traum. Ich habe wirklich schon viel in meinem Anglerleben gesehen, aber so etwas, was Uwe da hat noch nie. Man kann das fast nicht in Worte fassen.
> Und das mit dem Umsetzen ist auch richtig.


 

jau, olli,du karpfenkönig des 1. boardietreffens im 3er bereich!!!!!!#6 
w a n n reist du an?hab noch einen termin für dich aufgehoben!!     
kannst jederzeit vorbeischauen, platz ist genug, wie du weisst. los gib dir nen ruck...übernächste woche ist prima.für dich ist immer platz.
gruss
uwe


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Wann soll die Aktion denn los gehen???


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



ollidi schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> ich hoffe mal, Du hast mich da schon mitgezählt.  #6


n a  s i c h e r olli!!!!#6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Wann soll die Aktion denn los gehen???


also jetzt mittwoch und vom 1. bis 5.11 sind fest vergeben,sonst noch nichts wirklich festes abgemacht, muss noch abgesprochen werden, also ich bin sowieso hier, darum mach nen vorschlag.ich trag das in meinen kalender ein und gut.
alles ganz einfach und ungezwungen  
gruss
uwe.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Na bestens, dann sollten wir Wolfsburger uns vielleicht mal kurz schließen... aber da sollte was gehen.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Mensch Uwe:c 
einfach nur K---e dass ich auch dieser Aktion nur wieder mal aus der Ferne beiwohnen darf...#q !

Wünsche euch allen aber eine Super geile Zeit & viel Kontakt ...zu den Kapfen!#6 

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Mensch Uwe:c
> einfach nur K---e dass ich auch dieser Aktion nur wieder mal aus der Ferne beiwohnen darf...#q !
> 
> Wünsche euch allen aber eine Super geile Zeit & viel Kontakt ...zu den Kapfen!#6
> ...


 
vielen dank,
ach,das klappt schon noch mal, 
hast du auch ne rute mit nach indien genommen?
oder was treibst du da??
gruss aud dem harz
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Na bestens, dann sollten wir Wolfsburger uns vielleicht mal kurz schließen... aber da sollte was gehen.


 
na, das wollen wir doch alle hoffen.#6 #6


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

hier für alle interessierten ein link zum rittergut kirchberg, zu dem die teiche gehören und wo es auch spottbillig komfortable fremdenzimmer gibt.
www.rittergut-kirchberg.de
etwas älter die seite, aber es sind die teiche drauf.
teich 1 ist der ,wo die dicken raus sollen. teich 2, der ,wo sie rein sollen.
stehen natürlich nicht mehr zur pacht, da ich alle gepachtet habe ,und noch einige dazu
gruss
uwe


----------



## Karpfenkiller (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Das klingt ja alles zu geil. Wenn ich in Deutschland und älter wäre und ein Auto hätte, wäre ich auch mal vorbei gekommen, egal wie weit es weg ist... Naja, ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall ein Heidenspaß mit den Dicken und vergesst die Fotos nicht...;-)

Mfg Nick


----------



## uwe gerhard (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Karpfenkiller schrieb:


> Das klingt ja alles zu geil. Wenn ich in Deutschland und älter wäre und ein Auto hätte, wäre ich auch mal vorbei gekommen, egal wie weit es weg ist... Naja, ich wünsch euch auf jeden Fall ein Heidenspaß mit den Dicken und vergesst die Fotos nicht...;-)
> 
> Mfg Nick


 
hi nick, |wavey: 
vielen dank
,wenn du in D bist, dann melde dich einfach bei mir. das bekommen wir dann schon hin.
fotos kommen hier rein, versprochen.
gruß
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Na bestens, dann sollten wir Wolfsburger uns vielleicht mal kurz schließen... aber da sollte was gehen.


 
ja ,macht das mal und teilt mir dann mit, wanns am besten passt.
gruss
uwe


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hab Do. und Fr. Urlaub... könnte also schon recht kurzfristig klappen...


----------



## uwe gerhard (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Hab Do. und Fr. Urlaub... könnte also schon recht kurzfristig klappen...


 

ok, dann werde ich von meinen leuten morgen eine angelstelle freischneiden lassen,ca 25m oberhalb des hindernisses, wo ich die karpfen regelmässig beobachte. ist sehr verwachsen, aber das bekomm ich schon hin.liegt im wald , zelten no problem.halte also do und fr. fest als termin.mit wieviel leuten rückt ihr wolfsburger an? mehr als 3 angler wär wohl zuviel.
gruß
uwe


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Wir kommen zu zweit, wobei wir mal sehen müssen, wieviel tackle wir in meinen passat bekommen, boot bringen wir schonmal definitiv nicht mit, mal schaun, ob mein spezi überhaupt angelt, weil er totaler raubfischspezi ist.

bleiben würden wir wenn möglich wohl bis sa. früh, weil mein spezi nachmittags malochen muss.

wir können dir auch gerne beim stellenbau helfen, ist alles kein problem.


----------



## ollidi (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

@Uwe
Lass uns doch schon mal kommende Woche Mittwoch festhalten. 
Ich würde dann Morgens kommen und Abends oder Nachts wieder nach Hause fahren.
Wir können ja zur Not nochmal kurzfristig telefonieren.


----------



## bubatz01 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

warum nimmst du äste/bäume nicht aus dem abzu fischenden teich raus?ein boot ist doch vorhanden?das dürfte doch dein vorhaben vereinfachen.


----------



## M4STERM4X (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

jiha....... das dauert ja mal unendlich lange! der baum is ja net grade klein... den muss er mindestens in 15 stücke sägen und das dauert ewigkeiten


mfg max


----------



## uwe gerhard (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



M4STERM4X schrieb:


> jiha....... das dauert ja mal unendlich lange! der baum is ja net grade klein... den muss er mindestens in 15 stücke sägen und das dauert ewigkeiten
> 
> 
> mfg max


mit 15 stücken wird das nichts, die wahre grösse kommt auf dem foto nicht wirklich zur geltung.
dergrösste und übelste teil ist unter wasser, es wurde versucht, den baum mit einem riesentrecker herauszuziehen.....fehlanzeige, sägen,hmmmmm welche motorsäge sägt 1,5 m unter wasser??
und mit der hand in dem auch im sommer nicht gerade kuscheligem quellwasser?da such ich noch ein oder  2 freiwillige, |rolleyes |rolleyes |supergri :m 
also der baum ist seit jahren dadrin und s e h r schwer, also das wird nichts.
gruss


----------



## uwe gerhard (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



ollidi schrieb:


> @Uwe
> Lass uns doch schon mal kommende Woche Mittwoch festhalten.
> Ich würde dann Morgens kommen und Abends oder Nachts wieder nach Hause fahren.
> Wir können ja zur Not nochmal kurzfristig telefonieren.


 


alles klar.
olli. ist notiert#6 
wir telefonieren dann.das wird n spass.
gruss
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



bubatz01 schrieb:


> warum nimmst du äste/bäume nicht aus dem abzu fischenden teich raus?ein boot ist doch vorhanden?das dürfte doch dein vorhaben vereinfachen.


hi, hast du das foto nicht betrachtet????

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86749&page=2

beitrag 19.
gruss


----------



## Karpfenkiller (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hi Uwe,

ich wuerd der Einladung ja liebend gerne nachkommen. Aber ich bin erst wieder so naechstes Jahr im Juli in Deutschland. Und ich glaub zu der Zeit wird der Teich doch schon trocken liegen und alle Fische umgesetzt sein, oder?!? Was willst du dann eigentlich mit dem dem neu besetzten Tuempel anfangen?!? Du koenntest doch so ein Catch und Release Tuempel oeffnen, wo man Eintritt bezahlt und ne gute Zeit haben kann?!? Oder willst du ihn nur mehr so fuer private Zwecke nutzen?!? Jedenfalls ist so ein Tuempel auch noch noch ein Traum/ Ziel fuer mich fuer die Zukunft, wenn man mal bisschen mehr Zeit und wahrscheinlich vorallen Dingen mehr Geld hat... hehe

Naja, ich freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf die Fotos!!

Gruesse  Nick


----------



## bubatz01 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

geht nicht gibts nicht nicht.währe nur schade einen fisch aufgrund des baumes zu verlieren,gerade wenn du die teichanlage später vermutlich gewerblich weiternutzen willst.aber egal,um den baum gehts ja eigentlich nicht.viel spass beim abangeln.


----------



## uwe gerhard (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Karpfenkiller schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> ich wuerd der Einladung ja liebend gerne nachkommen. Aber ich bin erst wieder so naechstes Jahr im Juli in Deutschland. Und ich glaub zu der Zeit wird der Teich doch schon trocken liegen und alle Fische umgesetzt sein, oder?!? Was willst du dann eigentlich mit dem dem neu besetzten Tuempel anfangen?!? Du koenntest doch so ein Catch und Release Tuempel oeffnen, wo man Eintritt bezahlt und ne gute Zeit haben kann?!? Oder willst du ihn nur mehr so fuer private Zwecke nutzen?!? Jedenfalls ist so ein Tuempel auch noch noch ein Traum/ Ziel fuer mich fuer die Zukunft, wenn man mal bisschen mehr Zeit und wahrscheinlich vorallen Dingen mehr Geld hat... hehe
> 
> ...


 
hi, na ja, tümpel von 1 hektar grösse und 3 m tiefe? 
übrigends liegt der karpfenteich auch nach dem abfischen nicht trocken........der wird sofort wieder aufgestaut,dauert ca 1 tag bis er fast leer ist und 48std bis er den alten wasserstand erreicht hat.
der teich hat 9 quellen und speist die ganze "tümpelanlage" mit2,4 hektar wasserfläche.
ich eröffne dort eine angelschule für kapitale.
wer liest weiss eindeutig mehr......lies dir doch die seiten mal durch, dann erübrigen sich deine anfragen wegen des trockenzulegendem "tümpel"


----------



## Karpfenkiller (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

mhmm, hab mir eigentlich alles durchgelesen!!! Sorry, wegen der Fragen...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> und mit der hand in dem auch im sommer nicht gerade kuscheligem quellwasser?da such ich noch ein oder  2 freiwillige, |rolleyes |rolleyes |supergri :m


Du ich kenn da jemand... der kommt DIch in 2 Wochen besuchen und hat zuuuufällig ne (Trocken-)Tauchausrüstung dabei! :q 
Zumindest ein wenig entasten kann man den Baum dann wohl schon, je nach Sichtbedingungen... :g


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

ja, da schauen wir mal was geht mit dem bäumchen am tümpelchen  
die ersten beiden boardies sind heute angerückt.
carpcatcher 2001 und Tobi F haben heute am spätnachmitag alles betrachtet und beschlossen es nicht im teich mit dem baum zu versuchen, sondern das auf tagsüber zu vertagen, weil im dunkeln fast unmöglich,ohne abrissgefahr zui angeln.
sehr schwierige umstände eben.
sie haben letztendlich ihre zelte auf einem damm zwischen 2 teichen voller karpfen und anderer dicker fische(springen wie verrückt) aufgeschlagen und befischen beide teiche. bis um 22.00 uhr war noch nichts,aber ich bin eh der meinung daß die kumpels am tage fressen, hier ist kein mensch, wird so gut wie nie geangelt.
warum sollen die nachts fressen?
aber wir werden ja morgen sehen.
ich halt euch hier auf dem laufendem und setze morgen fotos rein.
(ob mit,oder ohne fisch):q 
|wavey:uwe


----------



## Pilkman (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hallo Uwe,

ich hab gestern abend noch mit den beiden telefoniert, beide waren wohl von der Location mehr als angetan und finden das ganze Drumrum sehr nett. #6

Mal schauen, hoffentlich hat der "Vorführeffekt" Pause und es kommen ein paar schöne Karpfen zum Vorschein... :q ... bin gespannt auf die Pics... #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hallo Uwe!

Komme ja fast aus der Nachbarschaft (OHA) und eine solche Karpfenaufräumung hört sich ja interessant an.
Meine Geräteschaften sind an sich für Größtfische ausgelegt, da sehe ich keine Schwierigkeiten, würde aber vorher wartungstechnisch lieber alles nochmal prüfen und optimieren. Oder sicherheitshalber auch mit der ganz fetten Gerätefraktion anrücken (4lbs+) ? :g :q 

Ködertips etc. hast Du? An was sind die gewöhnt? wäre so ohne Gewässerkenntnis wichtig, ohne Vorerfahrungen dauert das zu lange. 

Außerdem würde ich mal in Abwesenheit Boardie KHof mit anmelden, da könnten wir nämlich gut mal zusammen rüberkommen, und seine Schätzchen bekommen auch mal ein bischen wieder was zu tun. Immerhin sind wir als Fang+Kescherteam unschlagbar! :q 
(Falls die wirklich so groß sind braucht man einen starken extra Keschermann!)


----------



## Pilkman (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

@ Angeldet

Guck mal...  :m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1322350&postcount=40


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> ich hab gestern abend noch mit den beiden telefoniert, beide waren wohl von der Location mehr als angetan und finden das ganze Drumrum sehr nett. #6
> 
> Mal schauen, hoffentlich hat der "Vorführeffekt" Pause und es kommen ein paar schöne Karpfen zum Vorschein... :q ... bin gespannt auf die Pics... #h


 
hallo,
bis jetzt haben nur 2 kleine von knapp unter 10 pfd gebissen,aber in einem anderen ,nur 90cm tiefen teich. der wind spielt auch verrückt,nord ost- süd ost und hin und her.wassertemperatur 11 grad.
auch das barometer tanzt rauf und runter.
aber bis jetzt haben sie den teich mit den dicken noch nicht angetestet,aber angefüttert, und sie wollen es so in einer std da probieren.
wir melden uns dann gemeinsam von unsrer fischerhütte aus. wir wollen uns zusammen das video vom abfischen des teiches vor 2 jahren anschauen.ich habe da auch dsl anschluss, fots setzen wir dann auch rein(falls wir was gefangen haben)
gruss
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe!
> 
> Komme ja fast aus der Nachbarschaft (OHA) und eine solche Karpfenaufräumung hört sich ja interessant an.
> Meine Geräteschaften sind an sich für Größtfische ausgelegt, da sehe ich keine Schwierigkeiten, würde aber vorher wartungstechnisch lieber alles nochmal prüfen und optimieren. Oder sicherheitshalber auch mit der ganz fetten Gerätefraktion anrücken (4lbs+) ? :g :q
> ...


----------



## ollidi (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



> bis jetzt haben nur 2 kleine von knapp unter 10 pfd gebissen,


Die grossen Karpfen warten bis kommenden Mittwoch.  



> ollidi weiss das seit dem boardietreffen hier besonders gut


Yes Sir. |wavey: 
Und das ohne vorher zu füttern. #6


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

so.
tobias und julian sind auf dem heimweg oder schon zu hause,
es wurde noch 1 karpfen um die 10 pfd gefangen, aber so richtig hunger hatten die jungs nicht,leider.
julian(carpcatcher )schickt mir dann die fotos und ich setze die hier dann rein.
ich glaube aber, die beiden werden wohl nochmal vorbeischauen.:m 
es war heute wirklich kein beißwetter.
und boilies kennen die hier gar nicht .
@carpcatcher 2001
@Tobi F

vielen dank für euern besuch,schön daß es euch ein bißchen gefallen hat.
ihr habt euch hier wirklich vorbildlich verhalten.echte karpfencracks.#6 #r
voll naturverbunden.leider wart ihr ja den wildschweinen gegenüber etwas zurückhaltend als die euch heut nacht besuchen wollten......aber ,könnt mir glauben-"die tun nix, die wollen doch nur spielen".|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 
freue mich schon, wenn ihr mal wiederkommt,dann nehme ich mir auch ein bisschen mehr zeit um mitzuangeln.
julian, die bachforellenaktion geht klar. du wirst echt staunen,was hier für klamotten in den bächen und teichen heranwachsen.da kenn ich mich mit aus,im gegensatz zum dickkarpfenfangen.:g 
also dann vielleicht bis zum nächsten mal hier im anglerparadies....
lieben gruss
uwe

ihr seid jederzeit willkommen


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

So bin wieder heile in WOB gelandet..|wavey: 

Erstmal nen richtig dickes DANKESCHÖN an Uwe und seine Jungs|wavey:  War klasse bei euch, schöne Gewässer, nette Leute nur wollten die Karpfen halt nicht, kann man nix machen.

Gefangen haben wir ja trotzdem was:







Die Mission "Bachforelle" geht auf jeden Fall an, freu mich schon...#h

Gruß auch an Tobi, hat alles gepasst... #6


----------



## Tobi F (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Na da warst Du ja schnell mit dem Bild. Gute Fahrt gehabt? ich hab mir erstmal den Bauch vollgeschlagen und mich vor die Klotze gehauen....

Von mir auch noch mal ein dickes Danke an Uwe und die Jungs.
PS: Füttert Werner schön ;-).

Wünsch den anderen Anglern mehr Erfolg.

Bye.


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

ja, das ein schönes foto von dem kleinen-die hier find ich auch noch schön.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Fahrt war i.O. scheinbar ist in BS der Wohlstand ausgebrochen, die Bauen ohne Ende. Feiern jetzt noch bisl Burzeltach mit Kartoffelsalat und Bockwurst...


----------



## carpjunkie (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

erstmal ein herzliches hallo^^
hört sich ja  wirklich fein an eure sache...würd auch gern mal deinen carps nachstellen... aber nun aber mein problem: ich bin 17(d.h. keine karre,lappen etc) und auch sonst keine möglichkeit zu euch zu kommen,da nun meine frage:kommt vill irgendjemand von euch aus hamburg??? *heul* der mich mitnehmen könnte oder so in aus der gegend?


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Tobi F schrieb:


> Na da warst Du ja schnell mit dem Bild. Gute Fahrt gehabt? ich hab mir erstmal den Bauch vollgeschlagen und mich vor die Klotze gehauen....
> 
> Von mir auch noch mal ein dickes Danke an Uwe und die Jungs.
> PS: Füttert Werner schön ;-).
> ...


 

hi, thobi,
werner wird fleissig gefüttert,na klar.
gruß von uwe und den "jungs"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> am besten ist, du kommst mal vorbei und schaust dir das hier vorher an, dann kannst du das gerät besser auswählen.
> oha ist doch nur 10min entfernt.


Gute Idee! Wann ginge es denn zeitlich passend?



> ködertipps,hmmm.....schwierig. da wurde noch n ie auf karpfen geangelt,die kennen forelli aus dem futterautomaten,sonst nicht.boilies sind da eigentlich verschwendung.|kopfkrat
> frolic geht an meinen anderen teichen viel besser ,alle grösseren gingen darauf.


Wenn es wirklich "schlaue" große Biester sind, dann muß man die wohl mit ein wenig mehr überlisten. |supergri 

Vlt. fressen die da nur die Bärblinge? |kopfkrat


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

hi,
die karpfen fressen wohl nicht die bärblinge,obwohl ich schon mal einen karpfen auf kleinen toten köderfisch gefangen habe,
das kommt nach dem ablaichen derselben ab und an vor ,das sie sich an ihrer eigenen brut sattfressen,auch andere brut ist dann vor den kumpels nicht sicher.
hab ich mir vom fischzüchter sagen lassen.
die bärblige sind prima futterfisch für meine zander,und salmoniden. das war n missverständniss.
ich will nicht nur die karpfen umsetzen,auch andere fische werde ich besetzen, auch barben ,rapfen,aland in kapitalen grössen z.B.(die teiche werden aus 9 oberirdischen und mehreren unterirdischen quellen gespeist,wassermenge und temperatur das ganze jahr konstant.sogar seesaiblinge und seeforellen gedeien trotz der geringen wassertiefeprächtig=

aber das kann ich dir dann alles vor ort persönlich viel besser erklären.
ich schick dir meine tel. nummern per pn. ruf einfach mal durch.
gruss
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

@ angelDet
pn ist raus.ruf einfach durch und komm spontan vorbeifast jederzeit möglich.
gruss
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



carpjunkie schrieb:


> erstmal ein herzliches hallo^^
> hört sich ja wirklich fein an eure sache...würd auch gern mal deinen carps nachstellen... aber nun aber mein problem: ich bin 17(d.h. keine karre,lappen etc) und auch sonst keine möglichkeit zu euch zu kommen,da nun meine frage:kommt vill irgendjemand von euch aus hamburg??? *heul* der mich mitnehmen könnte oder so in aus der gegend?


 
hi,
erstell doch einfach ein neues thema und  starte doch mal eine anfrage im plz-bereich 1+2, vielleicht findet sich ja  jemand.
gruss
uwe#h


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Wollten nich heute die nächsten kommen?!? ;+ 
Gibt´s denn noch nix zu vermelden? |supergri


----------



## ollidi (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



> Wollten nich heute die nächsten kommen?!?


Die nicht, aber DER. :m Und das war ich. #h 
Diesen Teich von Uwe kannte ich ja nun auch noch nicht. Die anderen aber schon. Ist echt ein wunderschöner Teich. Nicht leicht zu beangeln, aber Uwe hatte ja schon vor ein paar Tagen eine Stelle freigemacht, an die ich mich gesetzt habe.
Leider nix gefangen, aber genug gesehen. #6  Wenn ich von den Karpfen, die an der Oberfläche aufgetaucht sind und sich gerollt haben, einen gefangen hätte, wäre das ein Riesenspass gewesen. Das waren echt mächtige Fische. An einer Stelle haben ca. 4 Karpfen gegründelt. Da habe ich einmal zwischengeworfen und es sah aus, als wenn das Wasser explodiert wäre. :g
Aber es war nix zu machen einen Karpfen zu überlisten. Weder mit Frolic, noch mit Wurm. Die Karpfen sind direkt über den Köder  geschwommen und haben mir nur die Mittelflosse gezeigt. :q
Nach der Grösse der Schwanzflossen und der Breite der Rücken habe ich mal so auf 20-30 Pfund geschätzt. Ein wirklich grosser Karpfen hat sich ca. 10 Meter entfernt regelrecht aus dem Wasser geschraubt. Das war ein Wahnsinnsanblick. Wal da bläst er!!!  

Uwe es war wieder einmal welklasse bei Dir an Deinen Teichen und natürlich nicht das letze Mal.  #6  |wavey:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Scheint ja in der Tat ein wenig "heikel" zu sein dort?!? Aber ist ja auch nicht unbedingt anders zu erwarten bei nem Kleinstgewässer mit so mächtigen Bestand. 
Da bin ich jetzt aber wirklich doppelt so gespannt auf nächste Woche, wie ich eh schon war.


----------



## ollidi (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Na ja... Als Kleinstgewässer würde ich es nicht gerade bezeichnen. Ist aber subjektiv. 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder.
1. Angelplatz
2. Sicht auf den Teich
3. Teich


----------



## ollidi (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

@FoolishFarmer
Wenn Du da übrigens Tauchen möchtest, solltest Du Dich äusserst vorsichtig bewegen. Ansonsten wirbelst Du in dem Teich eine Menge Mölm auf. :q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Jo, das ist mir schon klar! Aber ich hab da Erfahrung mit sowas... mach das ja nich erst seit gestern! 

Dennoch danke für den Hinweis! Gibt sicherlich ne Menge Taucher die v.a. im Flachwasser n Haufen Probleme haben den Boden NICHT zu berühren.


----------



## ollidi (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



> mach das ja nich erst seit gestern!


Ist mir schon klar. :q
Das Wasser ist auch relativ klar. Mit einer Pol-Brille konnte ich gut was sehen.


----------



## uwe gerhard (3. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

hallo,
hier ein kleiner zwischenbericht.die jungs vom team unique ,foolishfarmer mit seinem kollegen,sind angerückt.
bis jetzt ein karpfen von 10 kilo und 3 fehlbisse.die fische sind sehr vorsichtig bei dem wetter.
fotos sind gemacht und kommen dann hier rein.
aber die beiden sind frohen mutes und harren in ihrem wo-bo tapfer aus.
sie waren mit dem boot draussen und haben die monster gesichtet, von denen ich berichtet habe und fiebern jetzt dem nächsten biss noch mehr entgegen.
ihr spruch:" Da geht noch was". na das wollen wir doch stark hoffen.
sobald sich etwas tut melde ich das hier.
grüße an alle,die das thema hier verfolgen
uwe


----------



## Vulkanus79 (3. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Bis wann sind die Leute da...

Würde vieleicht gern mal ohne Rute vorbei schauen ?
Auf ne Bratwurst ?

Gruß Wolle


----------



## uwe gerhard (3. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

hi, wolle,
die beiden sind bis sonntag hier.
schau doch einfach mal vorbei,
bratwurst geht klar
gruss
uwe


----------



## bennie (4. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

wünsch den Leuten viel Glück von mir 

sone chance muss man nutzen, hoffe die karpfen wissens zu schätzen


----------



## Gunnar. (4. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hallo @all,

Also ich glaub nicht das mann mit angeln allein die gewünschten Fische , in der gewünschten Menge ,herausbekommt.Dieser extrem gute Bestand ist sicher ein Traum jedes Karpfenanglers , aber gleichzeitig beginnt damit schon das Problem.........
Wir haben hier Gewässer in denen früher Karpfenmast betrieben wurde.Noch heute haben die nen traumhaften Bestand. Wer aber nun glaubt , nur weil die Fische Schuppe an Schuppe stehen , beißen die wie die Fliegen.....ja der wird enteuscht.Zumindest an einigen Gewässern. Speziel an einen Teich dauerte es 3 Jahre bis sich die Erfolge regelmäßig einstellten.....
An Uwe's Gewässer scheinen sich die Probleme zu häufen. Und damit mein ich nicht mal allein die Unterwasserhindernisse. Klares , kaltes Wasser , Fische die an Futterautomaten mit spez. Futter gewöhnt sind... das wird schwer und vorallem lange dauern die regelmäßig und gezielt an die Angel zu bekommen. Und dann kommen noch die Bäume im Wasser. Da kommen dann wieder Probleme in Sachen Technik und Material auf.
Insgesammt werden kurzzeitige WE-Sitzungen einiger weniger Angler schwerlich zum Erfolg führen. Lange regelmäßige ( mind. ne Woche am Stück) Ansitze in Verbindung mit einer sorgsamen Fütterung ....da seh ich eher ne Chance.
Aber egal , ich wünsche allen Anglern dort viel Erfolg , fette Beute , den Traumfisch schlechthin.....Auf das es Spaß macht und Uwe seinem Ziel einwenig näher kommt.


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

hallo gunnar,
natürlich hast du recht.aber ein paar kleine haben die beiden doch gefangen,trotz der umstände.:q :q :q 
gruss
uwe|wavey: 



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Hallo @all,
> 
> Also ich glaub nicht das mann mit angeln allein die gewünschten Fische , in der gewünschten Menge ,herausbekommt.Dieser extrem gute Bestand ist sicher ein Traum jedes Karpfenanglers , aber gleichzeitig beginnt damit schon das Problem.........
> Wir haben hier Gewässer in denen früher Karpfenmast betrieben wurde.Noch heute haben die nen traumhaften Bestand. Wer aber nun glaubt , nur weil die Fische Schuppe an Schuppe stehen , beißen die wie die Fliegen.....ja der wird enteuscht.Zumindest an einigen Gewässern. Speziel an einen Teich dauerte es 3 Jahre bis sich die Erfolge regelmäßig einstellten.....
> ...


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

ein wenig näher bin ich meinem ziel schon gekommen.|wavey: 
gruß


----------



## Gunnar. (4. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Na das sind ja feine Tierchen. Da kommt doch einwenig Licht in meine Schwarzmalerei.Weiter so!!


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

:q





Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Na das sind ja feine Tierchen. Da kommt doch einwenig Licht in meine Schwarzmalerei.Weiter so!!


 
nee,nee, gunnar, das war keine schwarzmalerei,du hast schon recht,denn bei anderen bedingungen ....aber so ist ja für den anfang auch nicht schlecht.
denn es ging eigentlich gar nichts,  . ausser in der ersten nacht der 20 pfünder,gab es 2 tage und nächt nur fehlbisse. der stör,der lederkarpfen, und der vom fischadler leider etwas malträtiertem 
schuppi(wurde versorgt,mit spez.wunddesinfektionsmittel)
bissen alle heute vormittag.
leider sind die beiden cracks schon wieder richtung heimat unterwegs,kommen aber auf sicher wieder.:q :m 
spätestens,wenn ich den teich in 3-4wochen ablasse.mit filmausrüstung...
lieben gruß
uwe


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (4. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Wow schöne dunkle und hochrückige Tiere!:k :k :k 

Wie lauten die Gewichte der Wasserschweinchen die bisher gefangen wurden?

Wünsche den andern noch viel Erfolg ... |wavey: 


Dicke Fische    Toller Hecht


----------



## ollidi (4. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Was für schöne Tiere. #6 
Haben die Jungs auf dem Damm und dann im tieferen Teil geangelt?


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

hi, du toller hecht,
hier die gewichte :
Spiegler 10 kg
schuppi 13 kg
leder 9 kg
stör: 95cm, 4,5 kg (bei dem bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher,Foolish Farmer fragen,wenn er wieder zu hause ist.)
forelle  3,5 kg
gruß
uwe




//Toller Hecht// schrieb:


> Wow schöne dunkle und hochrückige Tiere!:k :k :k
> 
> Wie lauten die Gewichte der Wasserschweinchen die bisher gefangen wurden?
> 
> ...


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



ollidi schrieb:


> Was für schöne Tiere. #6
> Haben die Jungs auf dem Damm und dann im tieferen Teil geangelt?


 

hi olli,
ja. vom damm, im tiefen  teil
die jungs schätzen die 4 dicken auf jeden fall über 40pfd,
2 richtig fette schleien haben sie auch entdeckt, störe auch.:m :m :m :m 
gruß#h


----------



## fanatic (4. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hi Uwe,
wieder zu Hause im schönen Erftstadt nach 360km Autobahn... Endlich gewaschen, nun rieche ich wieder wie ein Mensch!
Gewicht und Länge vom Stör passt!

Komme definitiv wieder, habe nach der Bootsfahrerei da noch ne kleine Rechnung offen, zumindest will ich sehen was hätte laufen können.. |supergri 

Vielen Dank für erstklassige Gastfreundschaft...

@alle Zweifler: Uwe hat Recht!

Grüße
Olli


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hier also unser kurzer Bericht (um mal Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen) vom Angelparadies im Harz bei Boardie Uwe_Gerhard!

Wir erreichten das Angelparadies-Herrhausen mittwochs gegen 10:30h. Den freundlichen Empfang von Uwe und seinen Jungs dürften einige ja schon kennen – wir waren jedenfalls wirklich angetan von Gastfreundlichkeit, Anlage und den Fischen die wir gleich gezeigt bekamen. :m
Beim Anblick der großen Forellen die sich in Windeseile einige eingeworfene Pellets einverleibten, kriegt man schnell zittrige Hände… aber wir waren ja zum Karpfenangeln da!#q   
Nachdem wir uns also bekannt gemacht, Kaffee getrunken und bisl gequatscht hatten, fuhren wir dann mit Uwe zu der anderen Anlage (sag mal Uwe – wie viele Teiche hast Du eigentlich? |uhoh: Irgendwann haben wir den Überblick verloren… es hieß immer nur: der Teich, und dieser Teich, und die Teiche und die anderen Teiche…). 
An unserem Zielteich angekommen haben wir dann erstmal nach der günstigsten Position für unser Vehikel gesucht – wir waren aufgrund des angekündigten Wetters mal lieber mit nem Wohnmobil gekommen, was sich als äußerst vorteilhaft erweisen sollte.






Nach etwa zwei Stunden war alles soweit aufgebaut und die Ruten ausgebracht.






Die Murmeln waren nur zehn Minuten im Wasser als ich die ersten vorsichtigen Bewegungen einer meiner Ruten wahrnahm. Schnurschwimmer? Wäre in dem flachen Gewässer nicht auszuschließen. Also Absenkbleie dran! Gegen sieben Uhr abends gab es dann den ersten zaghaften Biss – 2 Piep waren zunächst alles. Da ich im Nahbereich und mit Geflochtener fische ist mir das nichts Unbekanntes: In aller Regel hebt da nur mal jemand kurz den Boilie an. Aber das ließ und doch hoffen.
Nachts um 3:00 h war es dann soweit, der erste Biss. Raus aus dem WoMo und ran an die Rute… Fallbiss???|kopfkrat  Ich fische doch nur 3m vorm Ufer!#c  Tatsächlich hängt der Gegner, allerdings etwa 1,5m vor meinen Füssen direkt unter der Rutenspitze. Der einzige Fluchtversuch endet unmittelbar im Kescher, so dass der Drill nach etwa 20sec beendet ist. Naja, man muss eben auch mal Glück haben!






Mit 10 kg zwar kein Riese, aber bei nur 66cm ein richtig fetter Brocken und ein netter Einstieg. Leider sollte es dann auch bei diesem einen Fisch bleiben für die nächsten 3 Tage. Nach dem arktischen Kälteeinbruch am Donnerstag, waren die Mäuler der Karpfen wie vernagelt. Nichts ging mehr…
Die 10-12 Murmeln, die wir liebevoll um unsere von Hand ausgelegten Montagen garnierten, lagen auch am Samstagmorgen noch nahezu unangerührt da. Zwei einzelne Piep in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag ließen zwar auf Aktivität hoffen, waren aber bis mittags leider alles was passierte. 
Nettes Erlebnis am Rand: Jeden Morgen kurz nach Dämmerung gab es meist einen einzelnen Piep, manchmal auch 2 oder drei einzelne Piep. Einer der vielen Eisvögel hatte unsere Ruten als ideale Startrampe zur Jagd ausgemacht:






Bereits am Abend zuvor hatten wir uns entschieden dann doch schon samstags nach Hause zu fahren. Es kam natürlich wie es dann kommen musste…
Die Temperaturen waren schon freitags wieder etwas angestiegen, der einsetzende Regen Samstag morgen verwandelte den Boden zwar wieder in ein Schlammfeld, weckte aber offenbar auch wieder den Appetit der Fische. Binnen der nächsten beiden Stunden fingen wir dann doch tatsächlich noch 3 Fische:
Der erste der sich eine unsere Murmeln einverleibte, war einer der von Uwe bereits angekündigten Störe: 95 cm lang und 4,5 kg schwer - mal ne interessante Abwechslung, wenngleich der „Drill“ alles andere als spannend war.






Nur Augenblicke nach der Versorgung des Störs piepte es schon wieder – an der anderen Seeseite hatte sich diesmal ein Karpfen dazu durchgerungen doch mal wieder etwas zu fressen. Der 76cm lange Schuppi (13kg) hatte einige furchtbare Verletzungen als deren Verursacher wir, nach Diskussion mit Uwe und seinen Kollegen, den Fischadler vermuten. Dennoch zeigte er sich äußerst kräftig und in keinster Weise davon beeinträchtigt. 






Wir haben seine Wunden entsprechend versorgt und wünschen ihm alles gute für die Zukunft.






Beim zusammenbauen und beladen des Wohnmobils meldete sich dann tatsächlich noch einmal einer der Bissanzeiger – ihr könnt euch kaum vorstellen wie unfassbar das ist nach 3 Tagen ohne einen richtigen Biss… nach kurzem aber heftigen Drill lag ein wunderschöner, makelloser Lederkarpfen (72cm/ 9kg) vor uns. Einen so orangen, fast rötlichen Bauch hab ich bei nem Karpfen noch nie gesehen!






Um den diversen Spekulationen und Verleumdungen mal ein Ende zu bereiten: 
Wir sind ungefähr 5mal über den Weiher gepaddelt und haben mittels Polarisationsbrille im recht klaren Wasser zeitgleich etwa 50-60 Karpfen ausmachen können. Das waren jedoch nur die, die wir unmittelbar sehen konnten. Unter dem Baum haben die Jungs sich ein regelrechtes Loch gebuddelt - dort war das Wasser praktisch ständig braun vom Aufwühlen. Flossen, sowie sich bewegende Ästen waren deutliche Anzeichen für Karpfen, da wir sie allerdings nicht wirklich sehen konnten, haben wir diese auch nicht mitgezählt. Wir schätzen den Bestand auf annhähernd 80-100 Fische, wobei da nach oben noch einiges möglich ist.
Bei den beobachteten Fischen im klaren Wasser waren mindestens 3 die deutlich jenseits der 30 Pfund (wir schätzen über 40 Pfund) liegen müssen, da wir sie zusammen mit dem Schuppi sehen konnten, den wir ja am Samstagmorgen fingen. Die angesprochenen Exemplare waren nicht nur deutlich länger, sondern hatten vor allem viel mehr Bauch – der von oben zu sehen war!!! Von schlank oder verhungert kann dabei keine Rede sein, was auch immer die Jungs in den Teichen futtern – es scheint reichlich davon zu geben.
Neben den angesprochenen Karpfen konnten wir noch 10-12 Graser und 8 Schleien zeitgleich beobachten, so dass Doppelbeobachtungen auszuschließen sind. Zu unser großen Überraschung wimmelte es in dem Teich auch von kleinen Karpfen (8-10cm Länge) die vor allem nachts mit der großen Tauchlampe (35Watt Xenon) sehr gut auszumachen waren.
Die unglaublich dichte Population und die erstaunlichen Einzelgewichte erklären sich nur durch eine hervorragende Futterquelle. In Form massenhaft auftretender Bachflohkrebse dürfte dies auch zutreffend sein.

Samstagmittag sind wir dann zurück zum Angelparadies (moment mal – wie viel Paradiese hat´s da eigentlich noch?!?) gefahren, wo Uwe uns bereits erwartete. Ich kann´s nicht anders sagen - hier ist man wirklich im Paradies. :k 
Während Olli und ich mal eben (in 15 min) die jeweils größte Forelle, die wir überhaupt je fangen konnten, fingen, wurde mein Laptop kurzerhand von einem der Jungs überarbeitet. Seitdem läuft er einwandfrei und unglaublich schnell – Tausend Dank hierfür nochmals!!!






Alles in allem hatten wir eine absolut klasse Zeit, das war genau das was wir uns zum Saisonabschluss erhofft hatten. Wir waren ganz sicher nicht das letzte Mal dort und das nicht nur zum Angeln!!!


*@ Uwe:
Vielen herzlichen Dank nochmal für alles! Es war wirklich spitze bei Dir, sowas haben wir in all den Jahren noch nicht erlebt.*
Und meld Dich, wegen Aufräumen und Abfischen - wir kommen bestimmt!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

toller bericht mit tollen bildern#6 

petri heil#h


----------



## fantazia (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

klasse bilder:mscheinen ja wirklich sehr schöne teiche zu sein:l


----------



## Gunnar. (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> aber so ist ja für den anfang auch nicht schlecht.
> denn es ging eigentlich gar nichts, . ausser in der ersten nacht der 20 pfünder,gab es 2 tage und nächt nur fehlbisse. der stör,der lederkarpfen, und der vom fischadler.......


Hi Uwe,
Also , nun hab ich schnell mal den Bericht gelesen...... Das kann sich sehen lassen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin , das habe ich nicht erwartet. Hut ab!!!

Ja die Bedingungen vor Ort sind schon eine Herausforderung. Genau mein Fall. Schade das es knappe 400km von mir weg ist. Sonst würde ich ich im Frühjahr glatt mal für ne Woche vorbeikommen..............


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

@ Foolish Farmer:
das ist ja ein klasse bericht,spitze.
um die verwirrung um die teiche zu beenden,eine kurze erklärung.
die anlage ,auf der ihr auf karpfen geangelt habt, das sind die privatteiche,die ich mit meiner frau gepachtet habe.
in herrhausen,der angelteich und die zuchtbecken betreibt mein kumpel, fischwirtschaftsmeister stephan, die forellenteiche an denen ihr das video gedreht habt ,gehören wiederum meiner frau und mir.dann habe ich noch einen teich im wald,mit den dicken aalen,und den kleinen raubfischteich,wo wir den großen wels vom video reingesetzt haben,.die beiden habt ihr noch gar nicht gesehen.das holen wir dann nächstes mal nach,versprochen.
soweit alles klar?
wegen der abfischaktion, geb ich dann bescheid.
vielleicht haben ja noch andere boardies lust dabeizusein,ich will
ja mindestens 3 teiche ablassen.
lieben gruss
uwe


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hi ich verfolge das jetzt schon länger. Würde ja gerne mal vorbeischauen denn ich bin öfters im Harz. Habe aber leider nur eine halbwegs geeignete Rute und leider nicht die Erfahrung mit Großkarpfen. Das beste was ich bisher gedrillt habe war ein ca 80cm Graser den ich aber in ca 2 minuten am Ufer hatte. Leider ist er damals abgerissen weil der Kescher viel zu klein und das Vorfach(20er)zu dünn war. 
Deshalb lege ich es nicht drauf an. Habe nur mal ne Frage: Welche Schnüre habt ihr Karpfenspezies in diesem Gewässer benutzt? Und Vorfächer? Geflochten oder mono? 

Wann macht ihr das Abfischen? Wie macht ihr es? Hätte lust mal bei sowas dabei zu sein und würde selbstverständlich auch mithelfen. Müsste sich natürlich in dem zeitlichen Rahmen bewegen indem ich auch im Harz bin. Am liebsten würde ich ja auch mal so eine Forelle auf die Schuppen legen. Wo habt ihr die da geangelt?


----------



## Vulkanus79 (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

schöner Bericht...#6     schade dass es bei mir nicht geklappt hat...aber vieleicht beim Abfischen...würde auch gern mithelfen...


----------



## fanatic (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Habe nur mal ne Frage: Welche Schnüre habt ihr Karpfenspezies in diesem Gewässer benutzt? Und Vorfächer? Geflochten oder mono?


 
Hi champ...

wir fischen immer und ständig 12er bis 15er geflochtene Hauptschnur, am liebsten die Whiplash von Berkley. Als Vorfachmaterial verwenden wir eine Mischung aus Fluorocarbon-Monofiler in 30lbs und geflochtener Schnur, zumeist KeenCarp Musselcracker, Sufix Stealth-Skin oder Camo-skin. Manchmal auch durchgehend geflochtenes Vorfach, eigentlich je nach Lust und Laune...|supergri 

Auch wenn manche Leute Angst vor geflochtener Hauptschnur haben und meinen, Fische würden ausschlitzen hatten wir beide damit noch nie Probleme. Ich fische ausschließlich multifile Schnur, mit besten Erfahrungen!

Bei weiteren Sorgen, immer fragen!:q 

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Achja meine stärkste Rute fürs Karpfenangeln hat 120g Wurfgewicht und besteht aus einem Gemisch aus Carbon und noch irgendwas(glaube Glasfaser). Kann man da auch mal nen größeren Karpfen landen? Auf die hatte ich den Graser drann. Was fischt ihr für Ruten und was kosten die so? Als Schnur habe ich da ne monofile 35er mit 13kilo Tragkraft.


----------



## fanatic (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Nicht die Rute fängt den Fisch, sondern der Angler... Ich selber habe mit ner 50g Rute einen 1,40m Wels gefangen, anderen bricht die 100g-Rute bei nem kleinen Karpfen. #c 
Bevor Du dich an dicke Fische wagst, solltest Du mal drillen üben, dann ist die Rute eher zweitrangig.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

An dieses Gewässer wollte ich mich ja eh nicht ranwagen und die Karpfen sind mir da auch ein bisschen zu extrem für jemanden wie mich der nur mit kleineren Karpfen Erfahrung hat.


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Gunnar N. schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> Also , nun hab ich schnell mal den Bericht gelesen...... Das kann sich sehen lassen. Wenn ich ehrlich bin , das habe ich nicht erwartet. Hut ab!!!
> 
> Ja die Bedingungen vor Ort sind schon eine Herausforderung. Genau mein Fall. Schade das es knappe 400km von mir weg ist. Sonst würde ich ich im Frühjahr glatt mal für ne Woche vorbeikommen..............


 
hi gunnar, 
die beiden vom team-unique sind auch 360km gefahren.....#c 
und für eine woche, da lohnt das doch..
würde mich freuen,wenn das klappt.
gruß
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat moin,
> 
> ich verstehe nicht,warum du dich hier rechtfertigst|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
??? ich momentan auch nicht,sorry.#c #c #c 
belächelt,von wem denn...?is doch eigentlich  was feines.
lieber ein falsches lächeln,als gar keins.
gruß


----------



## FoolishFarmer (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



fanatic schrieb:


> ...*wir* fischen immer und ständig 12er bis 15er geflochtene Hauptschnur, am liebsten die Whiplash von Berkley.


WIR??? |kopfkrat 

Soweit ICH weiss, hab ich ne 21er...|supergri


----------



## Gunnar. (5. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Rehi Uwe,


uwe gerhard schrieb:


> .............
> würde mich freuen,wenn das klappt.
> gruß
> uwe


Na das werte ich doch glatt als Angebot/ Einladung.Danke!!
Nun bis zum Frühjahr sind es ja noch ein paar Donnerstage hin. Heute und jetzt sich da festzulegen ist logischerweise zu früh.Auch gibt es nach meinen jetzigen Kenntnisstand der Lage vor Ort einige Kleinigkeiten die für mich noch zu klären sind. Aber ne Strategie wie ich vorgehen würde............da hab ich mir schon jetzt Gedanken gemacht.
Na mal sehen und abwarten..... ich komm da sicher nochmal drauf zurück.


----------



## Welsrudi (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Moin,
@ Uwe: 
oooh Mann, was geht denn bei Dir ab anne Teiche??Und ich muß arbeiten.
Ich komme dann aber  Anfang Dez. mit Dominik vorbei.
ich hab da noch ne Rechnung mit diesem Monster von Regenbogner offen,,,,,
Fischt Du da Anfang Dez.  irgend einen Teich ab???Kannst uns die Zimmer auf dem Rittergut schon reservieren.
Wir helfen mit.

@Foolish Farmer

Hut ab,und Glückwunsch zu den wunderschönen Fischen,ich kenne den Teich...das war schon `n schönes Ding.
Macht euch bestimmt so schnell keiner nach.
  Liebe Grüsse von der Nordsee
Rudi



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Hier also unser kurzer Bericht (um mal Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen) vom Angelparadies im Harz bei Boardie Uwe_Gerhard!
> 
> Wir erreichten das Angelparadies-Herrhausen mittwochs gegen 10:30h. Den freundlichen Empfang von Uwe und seinen Jungs dürften einige ja schon kennen – wir waren jedenfalls wirklich angetan von Gastfreundlichkeit, Anlage und den Fischen die wir gleich gezeigt bekamen. :m
> Beim Anblick der großen Forellen die sich in Windeseile einige eingeworfene Pellets einverleibten, kriegt man schnell zittrige Hände… aber wir waren ja zum Karpfenangeln da!#q
> ...


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

@ welsrudi:
 Na, Mr. Fireline:q , du alter friese,
das du auch mal wieder vorbeischaust....du treulose tomate.
ja,kaum hörst du von den dicken fischen,da biste wieder anwesend,so isser der rudi:q  
willst du wieder n paar fische ausschlitzen??|gr: 
na,ok der graser von 8kg, den hast du ja wenigstens rausbekommen,als du letztes mal hier warst.|rolleyes erstaunlicher weise mit fireline ,aber diesmal mit ruhe
Klar hab ich einen teich zum abfischen,wenn ihr kommt, ich heb extra einen für dich auf.#6 es kommen auch wohl noch ein paar leute,hm...Dominik kommt auch auf sicher vorbei.hab grad mal telefoniert.
@all :
vielleicht sollte man ein spontanes ,kleines boardietreffen zum abfischen an meinen teichen vorschlagen.vor allen dingen den teich, um den es hier geht.
das wär doch mal etwas ganz anderes,und fische gibt es genug zu transportieren...und das nur 50m weit.
vielleicht greift ja jemand diesen gedanken auf.
abfischaktion,und anschliessendes gemütliches beisammensein in der fischerhütte,evtl.
is ja mal nur so ne spontane idee,
vom letzten treffen werden doch auch ein paar kommen ,kann ich mir denken
gruss
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

@ welsrudi:
ach und rudi,
du kannst auch so antworten, ohne zitat,spart platz:m 
gruss#h


----------



## ollidi (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



> vom letzten treffen werden doch auch ein paar kommen ,kann ich mir denken


Wenn der Termin passt, denkst Du richtig.   #6


----------



## Popeye (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hallo Uwe Gerhard

Ich wär dabei !!!

Wolte dich sowieso mal wieder besuchen.

Gruß Lars


----------



## maschinenstürmer (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> @ welsrudi:
> Na, Mr. Fireline:q , du alter friese,
> das du auch mal wieder vorbeischaust....du treulose tomate.
> ja,kaum hörst du von den dicken fischen,da biste wieder anwesend,so isser der rudi:q
> ...


 
Was müßte denn der Maschinenstürmerquerulat tun, um dort evtl. auch kommen zu dürfen? Oder ist das unmöglich?

Zum Harz fahr ich nur ne 1/2 Stunde......

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so.........das sowas mal interessant wär_


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Was müßte denn der Maschinenstürmerquerulat tun, um dort evtl. auch kommen zu dürfen? Oder ist das unmöglich?
> 
> Zum Harz fahr ich nur ne 1/2 Stunde......
> 
> ...


 

hi, eigentlich einfach vorbeikommen, vielleicht sollte man einen termin absprechen, und dann eine liste in nem extra trööth einrichten, wär wohl das beste..
gruß


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Popeye schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe Gerhard
> 
> Ich wär dabei !!!
> 
> ...


 
na, da freu ich mich aber,
komm doch vorher schon mal vorbei....mit angel!
gruß
uwe


----------



## schwimmi (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hey,
 der Bericht ist ja mal aller erst Sahne @FoolishFarmer
und die Fotos sind auch sehr schick, ja.

Ich habe auch bei Uwe als Anfänger mit
seiner Hilfe meinen ersten Fisch gefangen -> Karpefen 9kg|bla:
Die Gewässer dort und die doch sehr Naturbelassene Umgebung
finde ich persönlich einfach super schön.
Würde mich auch freuen mit Uwe mal wieder ne Rute dort rein
zu halten...*grins*
Was das Treffen angeht...Ich bin auch dabei und übernehme bei intresse auch gern das Grillen^^
gruß an alle :q


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

hi, alter,
klar können wir die ruten reinhängen:m ,
lass uns auf karpfen gehen,
Paddy und olli haben doch prima angefüttert, und ihre wundermurmeln haben sie  auch dagelassen,das geht da richtig rund.#6 
Borsti als "hakenknecht" nehmen wir auch mit.dann kann er auch evtl. seinen ersten dicken drillen.
am besten morgen, meld dich einfach morgen früh telefonisch
bei mir.oder hier.
gruss
uwe


----------



## schwimmi (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Borsti als "hakenknecht"



*freu~hüpf* alles klar ist gebongt melde mich morgen...:q|bla::q|bla::m


----------



## addicted (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Wann soll das Treffen stattfinden?

Sind zwar knappe 600km, aber hätte Interesse. :m


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



addicted schrieb:


> Wann soll das Treffen stattfinden?
> 
> Sind zwar knappe 600km, aber hätte Interesse. :m


 

in 4 wo so grob,einen festen termin müssten wir alle untereinander mal hier absprechen.
gruß
uwe


----------



## Vulkanus79 (6. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Bin auf jedenfall dabei...


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

@welsrudi:
das mit den zimmern wird leider nix.#d 
Paddy und Olli waren die ersten,das andere zimmer ist dann wahrscheinlich noch an eine neue mitarbeiterin von uns  vergeben.
da müsst ihr wohl mit der fischerhütte in Herrhausen Vorlieb nehmen...nicht die schlechteste alternative,glaube ich,:m könnt ihr nebenbei noch auf den dicken hecht im angelteich gehen..so über einen meter hat der dicke.
(vergiss deine "Fireline" nicht....:q :q :q )


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



Vulkanus79 schrieb:


> Bin auf jedenfall dabei...


na prima,
freut mich,daß das dann doch noch mal klappt,,,,
gruß
uwe


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> @all :
> vielleicht sollte man ein spontanes ,kleines boardietreffen zum abfischen an meinen teichen vorschlagen.vor allen dingen den teich, um den es hier geht.
> das wär doch mal etwas ganz anderes,und fische gibt es genug zu transportieren...und das nur 50m weit.
> vielleicht greift ja jemand diesen gedanken auf.
> ...


Möööönsch klingt dat jut... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Und ich dokumentier alles auf Video! #6  
Wirklich ne Klasse Idee @ Uwe. Das spart Zeit und Stress, wenn genug Leute vor Ort sind. Zum Anpacken gibbet ja genug dort - während der Teich abläuft können alle erstmal Holz stapeln und Äste wegräumen, die ich säge! :q :q
Zudem hätte man genug Wiegesäcke (wenn jeder einen mitbringt) zum Weiterreichen der Fische.

EDIT: Terminvorschlag 2./3. Dezember???

Außerdem erscheint mir das als DIE Gelegenheit hier noch ein paar interessante Leute kennenzulernen:


maschinenstürmer schrieb:


> Was müßte denn der Maschinenstürmerquerulat tun, um dort evtl. auch kommen zu dürfen?


----------



## fanatic (7. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hi Uwe,

wie bereits gesagt bin ich dann selbstverständlich auch wieder mit von der Partie... Will doch sehen was ich alles hätte fangen können... |kopfkrat 

Das erste Dezemberwochenende würde mir sehr gut passen!

Viele grüße, bis bald

Olli


----------



## knutemann (7. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Denke, dass das eher ein schlechter Termin ist, da v. 30.11.-03.12.06 die Pferd und Jagd in Hannover ist und einige von den Boardis dort aufschlagen wollen bzw. sich auch treffen wollen.
|wavey:Wolfgang

@Uwe
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei und blocke schon mal einen Schlafplatz in deiner Hütte :q

[/quote=FoolishFarmer;1346028]

EDIT: Terminvorschlag 2./3. Dezember???



[/quote]


----------



## ollidi (7. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Der 2./3. Dezember ist seeeehr schlecht, wegen der angesprochenen Pferd&Jagd, zu der Uwe auch kommen wollte. :m
Ich bin natürlich auch auf der Pferd&Jagd. |wavey:


----------



## maschinenstürmer (7. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Die Idee von Uwe find ich gut, Extratröd zur Terminabstimmung und Teilnahme. #h 

rasende Rollen

Maschinenstürmer

_Vielleicht i.s.t. es so......das ich mich auch auf den FoolishFarmer freue_


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Jo, Männers macht mal Termin... Ich hab Uwe ja schon zugesagt, beim Abfischen zu helfen...


----------



## GuruSven (7. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Also ich würde auch mit machen kann ich mein Karpfen zeug wieder aus der ecke holen!|wavey:


----------



## Goettinger (8. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

ich wär wahrscheinlich auch dabei! wenn ein termin fest steht kann ich erst weiter sehen...


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



GuruSven schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch mit machen kann ich mein Karpfen zeug wieder aus der ecke holen!|wavey:


 
kannst gern dein glück in meinen anderen teichen versuchen,
der Teich ,um den es hier geht, wird allerdings komplett abgelassen!!
da sind wathosen und große,stabile kescher gefragt.
und nicht so schwere personen,weil schlamm ist natürlich auch drin. 
@ all:
es sollen fast alle großkarpfen und störe umgesetzt werden,und diese aktion wollen wir mit einem boardietreffen verbinden,
alles auf video und foto festhalten,eine richtige abfischaktion"Stöpsel aus dem Teich"
mit anschliesendem grillen,glühwein und klönschnack in der warmen fischerhütte.
als termin kommt wegen der Pferd und Jagd evtl. das WE vom 09.12.
danach in frage.das wurde schon von einigen tel. vorgeschlagen.
ich kann ja mal nen neuen "Tröööth" aufmachen,damit sich jeder eintragen kann, falls der termin der mehrheit passt.
was haltet ihr denn so davon??
gruß
uwe|wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

...mal sehen, 160 km ist mir der Spaß wert!

Beste Grüsse


----------



## knutemann (8. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

09.12.:m
Hört sich gut an und ich bin dabei.
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## sunny (8. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Uwe, stellst du die großen Kescher? Weißt du, ob ollidi auch kommen wollte? Na, wir können da ja noch mal auf der Pferd & Jagd drüber schnacken.


----------



## Vulkanus79 (8. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

ich kann ja mal nen neuen "Tröööth" aufmachen,damit sich jeder eintragen kann, falls der termin der mehrheit passt.
was haltet ihr denn so davon


Find ich gut....


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



sunny schrieb:


> Uwe, stellst du die großen Kescher? Weißt du, ob ollidi auch kommen wollte? Na, wir können da ja noch mal auf der Pferd & Jagd drüber schnacken.


 

kescher stelle ich ,aber wer auch einen stabilen hat....,bitte mitbringen,ja ,klar kommt der olli,geht doch gar nicht ohne ihn.:m :m dem Karpfenkönig vom 1. boardietreffen hier.

@knutemann:
prima, daß du auch kommst.wir sehen uns ja wohl evtl. eh vorher nochmal in sachen saibling und großforelle...

@stefanwitteborg
würde mich freuen,dann bist du schon der 2. aus der gegend um lippstadt.ist doch n katzensprung.#h 


@Vulkanus79
gut ,dann werd ich das mal machen
grüsse


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

hallo,
hier isser, der "thrööööt" http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=88393
grüsse|wavey: 
uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. November 2006)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

hallo leute,
hier die liste :


Hallo allesamt#h 
hier die Liste von den Boardies,die sich bis jetzt angemeldet haben,
:m 
.
Also,da haben fest zugesagt:
1.) Knutemann

2.) FoolishFarmer

3.) fanatic

4.) ollidi

5.) Azurius

6.) Oberharzer

7.) Popeye

8.) Martina K

9.) Vulkanus 79 mit Karpfenfreund 
10.) Mullero

11.) Carpcatcher2001

12.) Robert1985

13.) J4ni

14.) Schwimmi

15.) carphunter96

!6.) buster

17.)robert 1985

eventuell kommen:#c 

Maschinenstürmer
Guru Sven


----------



## FoolishFarmer (18. April 2007)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

So, Mahlzeit ihr Karpfenbekloppten! |supergri 

Jemand Lust auf große Karpfen? 
Boardietreffen bei UWE
Damit die Story hier mal weitergeht, könnt ihr euch kurz mal folgendes Programm reinziehen:



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Sonntag - 29.4.07:
> *Großkarpfenhegefischen für Spezialisten:*
> Zur Eröffnung Ihrer Fischzuchtanlage ermöglicht die Fischzuchtanlage Henze zur Feier des Tages versierten Karpfenspezialisten das Angeln auf Großkarpfen bis 25kg am großen Ritter-Teich in Kirchberg, zur Bestandskontrolle.
> 
> ...



http://img341.*ih.us/img341/8733/dscf2148ns6.jpg

Stattfinden wird das ganze im schönen Harz in der Nähe von Seesen, Veranstalter ist Boardie uwe_gerhard. Nähere Infos sowie Anmeldung bei ihm.


----------



## John Carp (18. April 2007)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Grüsse Dich Uwe.

Bin Aus Hamburg und ich kenne mich eigentlich ganz gut aus mit den "dicken". Mein dickster hier in Deutschland (und in Blinkerhitparade) leider nur 18,6 kg, sag mir doch mal ist das noch aktuell mit deiner Anfrage oder nicht mehr, wenn ja dann würde ich sehr gerne wissen wo der See ist, mir ist eigentlich kein Weg zu weit, nur zum fangen dieser Burschen sollte mindestens 1 -2 Woche gefüttert und geangelt werden. Wenn dann das nicht gerade um die Ecke bei mir wäre könnte ich dir sicherlich Tips und Fütteranleitungen geben...

Bis dann mal, Petri Heil

Gruss John


----------



## John Carp (18. April 2007)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Oh, den See hab ich vorher nicht angeschaut und wohl zu schnell wild drauf losgeschrieben, ich ging nicht von einem Zuchtteich aus, da sieht es natürlich ganz anders aus...

Na dann, viel Spass dabei, leider kann ich am 29.  nicht aber gerne mal an einem anderen termin.

Petri Heil


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. April 2007)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*




*AW: Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen??* 
neue Ergebnisse:














































Waren heute früh wieder los. Konnten 11 Karpfen auf Twister fangen, der größte von Birger hatte über 20 Pfund, Ich hatte kurz einen quer drauf bekommen, vom Haken viel eine Schuppe so groß wie der Deckel der Maisdose. Das Highlight waren für mich die Schleien, super schöner Fisch wie ich finde und eine große Überraschung. Friedfisch- bzw. Karpfentwistern klappt hervorragend. Wer will kann beim Boardietreffen gern gegen uns um die Wetteangeln - Boilie oder was auch immer gegen Twister  Den Spaß ist es allemal wert. Forellen haben wir nicht mehr gezählt am Ende, so zwischen 30 und 40 Stück werden es wohl gewesen sein 
__________________
Besten Gruß, Steffen 




*Karpfentwistern auf zandertwistern.de.....*
*Alles festghalten in Ton Und Bild:Wurf,Biss, Anhieb, Drill und Landung.*

*heute gehts weiter,an einem anderen Teich auf unserer Anlage,den ich gerne für diese Experipente zur Verfügung stelle..Wir werden berichten.*
*Gruß*
*Uwe*​


----------



## MartinaK (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hallo,
schade ,Daß ich nicht live dabeisein konnte.#q 
Wann sind denn Birger und Steffen wieder an den Hammershäuser Teichen?
Ich wäre gerne mit dabei und würde mir das anschauen und vielleicht auch einmal ausprobieren
Ich schaue am WE mal wieder rein ,wen ich nicht pfeifen muß..
Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*



> Waren heute früh wieder los. Konnten 11 Karpfen auf Twister fangen, der größte von Birger hatte über 20 Pfund, Ich hatte kurz einen quer drauf bekommen, vom Haken viel eine Schuppe so groß wie der Deckel der Maisdose. Das Highlight waren für mich die Schleien, super schöner Fisch wie ich finde und eine große Überraschung. Friedfisch- bzw. Karpfentwistern klappt hervorragend. Wer will kann beim Boardietreffen gern gegen uns um die Wetteangeln - Boilie oder was auch immer gegen Twister  Den Spaß ist es allemal wert. Forellen haben wir nicht mehr gezählt am Ende, so zwischen 30 und 40 Stück werden es wohl gewesen sein
> __________________
> Besten Gruß, Steffen


Na das is ja was! super Fängerei, die Raubschleien gefallen mir am besten, das ist ja mal ein würdiger BaFo-Ersatz! #6


----------



## Vulkanus79 (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hi an alle....

Der 01.April ist doch schon vorbei... :m 

Nein...ehrlich ich glaube nicht das ein Twister einen herkömlichen Karpfenköder schlägt...Die fänge sind damit zu erklären, dass der Teich einfach zu gut besetzt ist...ich war ja bei der großen Abfischaktion und anschließenden Umsetzaktion dabei...
Ich kann mir vorstellen ihr füttert eine Stelle mit Mais an und wenn die Karpfen dort wühlen, schmeißt Ihr den gelben Twister auf Grund....ein karpfen saugt Ihn an und schon habt Ihr euern Twisterkarpfen...

Ich konnte im Winter in unserm Vereinsgewässer beim Wobblern einen Karpfen fangen...der Wobbler hatte ein Firetiger design...
und war 5 cm groß...

@ Uwe ...ich hoffe es ist alles klar bei dir...wollt auch mal wieder rumschauen...ich hoffe ich kann mal ein Wochenende einrichten...

Bis dann

Wolle


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

ja, Wolle.schau mal vorbei. Und lies doch mal alles durch. So einfach ist das nicht zu erklären und die Methode funzt auch an anderen Gewässern
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: wer fischt mit auf kapitale?*

Hier wolfgang, lies mal meinen kleinen Bericht.
Wir waren gestern mal ein paar Std. los.
Gruß an alle Zweifler|rolleyes:mhttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99366&page=8


----------

